# Quantum Front, Rear Sway bars and strut bars



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

So i want to get a better front sway bar, add a rear sway bar and get strut bars for the wagon. I am going to auto-x the car and even do track events this next year so this stuff is on my list of to do's before spring along with some other performance items.

So my question is what can i use for the front/rear sway bars. Strut braces i will most likely make them unless someone knows what other cars will work.

This is on a 85 VW Quantum Wagon.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

QSW front sways are a fair amount thicker then regular q's and are a direct fit.. the non syncro rear axle is the same as all mkII's, so you can use most aftermarket mkII sways or torsion bars. I added a shine bar that i pulled from a yard, to the rear beam of my sedan that made a huge difference coupled with my coilovers..

Dunno bout strut braces for the wagons, but they're easy enough to fabricate as you mentioned..


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

jlw said:


> QSW front sways are a fair amount thicker then regular q's and are a direct fit.. the non syncro rear axle is the same as all mkII's, so you can use most aftermarket mkII sways or torsion bars. I added a shine bar that i pulled from a yard, to the rear beam of my sedan that made a huge difference coupled with my coilovers..
> 
> Dunno bout strut braces for the wagons, but they're easy enough to fabricate as you mentioned..


Thanks. I will be on a hunt for the front sway from a QSW then and i think i know where a rear sway is at from a MKII.


----------

